# Home Business Ideas



## ChristineSutherland (May 14, 2010)

Whether people want to strengthen their financial position once they've migrated to Australia, or whether they want to establish a strong business income to support a business migration proposal, home business ideas can make good sense.

The problem is that most home business ideas which one currently sees on the internet are not viable businesses at all and close inspection shows that the majority are deeply flawed, and even fraudulent.

The site www.flexiblehomebusinessideas.com provides an array of information to help assess home business ideas and in fact to put these through the heaviest-duty due diligence possible.

Free help is available to help assess any business which you're currently considering.

Another helpful site is www.bestaustralianfranchises.com.


----------



## julia0345 (Feb 24, 2010)

nice ideas..


----------



## uprizing (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi there - also sites such as Fliapjob are a good way to earn extra money by providing skill based services to micro and small businesses. Find them by doing a google search or on Twitter @flipajob. Good luck.


----------



## billcage (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi! I want to make some discussions about fraud or scam that could help the members of this forum to avoid or be caught in such situations.I've searched a site and I found this insurancefraudhotline.com.au. My friend told me that it's really a great hotline because his aunt called for some help to that hotline once when he became a victim of a scam. Nice, there's a hotline like this!


----------

